# Training for a blind



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I just started hunting in fields and ended up getting a blind for my dog. I am trying to get her ready for the spring goose season. And i dont know much about that. Thanks

Cody


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

My dog loves his blind. I started him laying in his blind in the living room. I'd put a dog bisket in the blind and say "kennel" and he'd go in. Then I'd make him lay down and stay there. After a while I wheened him of the biskets. Now he loves his blind. It means "hunting" to him.

Good luck!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Teaching your dog to use a field blind is just an extension of the "kennel" command used to teach him to go in his crate as a pup, and outside kennel as he gets older.

I set up the blind, then put my dog at heel directly in front of it. I give the "kennel" command, and if need be, point to the blind opening. When the dog does it correctly,praise him up. When he understands "kennel" includes the blind, gradually move further away over the next couple weeks. Eventually, your dog should rocket into the blind from 100 yards away.

After the dog gets it, set up your blinds in a small spread of shells, and simulate a hunt. Have a training partner throw DFT's or dead birds outside the spread (so your dog has to run through the shells to make the retrieve), "shoot" them with poppers from your shotgun, and send your dog to retrieve.

Make sure to enforce steadiness in the blind until you choose to send the dog. Some dogs have to work a bit to translate your authority as a handler to when you are laying down next to him...

Good luck, take it slow, and have fun...


----------

